# caad 9 sizing question, how tall and what size do you ride?



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi

I know this topic is beaten to death...but, I'm 6'1" and bought a 60 cm caad 9 frameset and built it up. I usually ride 57.5-58tt frames with 120mm stems, no weird stem angles. When I eyeballed the 60cm and the 58cm in the LBS, I just thought the 60 "looked right" and got it. My new caad has the 59cm tt and I can ride the bike but it seems "big" to me. I only have 15mm of spacers but....even with a 110mm stem the cockpit is basically the same as my other bikes.

Do any of you mind telling me your height and what size Cannondale you ride?

Thanks much,

Paranoid me.

KD


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Were you on a compact or sloping top tube frame before?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Your height is 6' 1", but what's your leg length (floor to snug in crotch)? The 60 CAAD9 has a 59cm c-c virtual (horizontal) top tube, so if you've got long legs (35" - 36"), you'd probably feel a little stretched.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8RA95D.html


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm 6'1" with a 33" inseam. Ended up buying a 58cm CAAD9 a couple weeks back. I still have to do some tweaking to get it just right, but it feels comfortable. Tried the 60 but felt too stretched on the bike.


----------



## azcarrolls (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 6'1" with a 34" inseam and 35" shirt sleeve length. Bought a 58 cm CAAD 9 this spring.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Great post as I am currently trying to decide on sizing for a 2010 CAAD9. 

I am 6'3.5 with a 37.5 inch true inseam and I am deciding between the 60 and the 63 - any thoughts?


----------



## JayZee (Sep 3, 2008)

I am 6'4" and have around a 37" inseam (35" pant size inseam). I have a CAAD 8 frame in the 63" size and I really like how it fits. One of the reasons I like Cannondale is that their frames come in a 63", rather than most companies 61" frames.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the great responses guys. I just got off of work and first thing I did was log on! Well, I think I'm going to exchange my 60cm for a 58. To answer one of the respondees here, the bike I'm trying to compare exact sizing to is my Pegoretti Love #3, which is a 59cm, with a 58tt and a little slacker angled frame than the caad. I rode both my caad 9 and Peg back to back Monday and Tuesday, both about 40 miles. The caad is a bit smoother but both are responsive and all out race bikes. The Peg is just out of this world good, but since it fits me so well, that opinion has to be figured into the equation. I have had carbon bikes, Parlee, Colnago, Crumpton, etc.. but I just prefer AL or Scandium to go fast and I like the feel of those materials. 

Looking forward to many miles on my new Cannondale. I just love the way it looks!

Keep the posts coming!

To chillax....man at your height and inseam, the 63 may work better. Gotta ride 'em both to be sure. The 63 doesn't look all that much bigger than the 60 and best of all doesn't look "dorky" like some larger size bikes can. They had a Liquigas Six on show at the bike shop and it looked awesome for a bigger bike. Nice scale to the bike. 

Cannondale's really are excellent bikes.

Thanks again,

KD


----------



## JesseD (Jul 31, 2009)

I ride a 58 cm Six-13 which I believe has the same geometry as the Caad 9, I am a shade under 6 foot, and the frame has a 57.5 TT, I also use a 110mm stem. I was recommended a 56cm but as I am not that flexible I went for the bike with a longer headtube and a slightly shorter stem, it fits me great with about 20mm of spacers under the stem.

My recommendation is get a bike fit, although if the 60 cm is too big then the 58 maybe just right.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm 5' 9.5" and I ride a 54 cm C'dale.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

*C'dales rock.*

6'4", 36" inseam, 63 cm CAAD9.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

6'1", 88cm/34.6" inseam and I'm now on a 56cm size CAAD.

There is some toe overlap (expected) but otherwise the only thing I would change would be to get the 11cm stem I asked for when the bike was being assembled :mad5:


----------



## ggphysics (Jul 24, 2007)

Just a shade over 6'1" with long legs. My CAAD7 is a 60cm with a 110 stem. I'm stretched out but quite comfortable. I especially appreciate the ability to stand and climb without feeling "confined". I previously rode a compact frame with a 57.5 virtual top tube. I just couldn't move around on the bike while climbing. 

I suspect this business of feeling 'stretched out' depends on your cycling background and core strength.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Personally I think because my first bike had around the same size tt I'm simply used to now riding in a more "compact" position...


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Chillax said:


> Great post as I am currently trying to decide on sizing for a 2010 CAAD9.
> 
> I am 6'3.5 with a 37.5 inch true inseam and I am deciding between the 60 and the 63 - any thoughts?


I ride the 60, at 6'4 and 36" inseam, but should have gone for the 63, not for the longer top tube, as its only .5cm longer due to the slacker seat tube, but for the TALLER Head tube...would of allowed me to run a -17 stem, with less spacers...other than that my 60caad9 w/ a 120mm stem fits me like a glove!

Chad


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

*OP Update*

Thanks everyone and yes, Cannondale's do ROCK! Well, I ended up going back to the LBS and they let me trade my 60 for a 58 and it fits me fine with a 120 stem. The only hitch was that they didn't have anymore CAAD's with the BB30 in a 58 and they couldn't find one so I ended up with a 58 Supersix (after giving them more $$$ natch) and built it up with DA 10 and some handbuilts. Mine's an 09 black with the white decals.

It feels great to have a nice riding and climbing bike and that it's made in the USA ! Most of my bikes are not made in the US. 

Great bike!

Thanks!!!!

KD


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

varoadie said:


> Thanks everyone and yes, Cannondale's do ROCK! Well, I ended up going back to the LBS and they let me trade my 60 for a 58 and it fits me fine with a 120 stem. The only hitch was that they didn't have anymore CAAD's with the BB30 in a 58 and they couldn't find one so I ended up with a 58 Supersix (after giving them more $$$ natch) and built it up with DA 10 and some handbuilts. Mine's an 09 black with the white decals.
> 
> It feels great to have a nice riding and climbing bike and that it's made in the USA ! Most of my bikes are not made in the US.
> 
> ...


well damn KD that's hell of a way to upgrade!!! congrats.

NOW pictures!

Chad


----------

